# TV Aerial & Satellite Dish Sales and Installers - Blanchardstown



## marky_mark (5 May 2009)

Hi All,

Am new to the above area (clonsilla/Blanchardstown). I am keen to find out if there is somewhere in the blanchardstown/clonsilla area that I could purchase an aerial (to fix onto the roof etc) in order to pick up RTE/TV3 etc. In addition I am looking to find out if there is somewhere that I could buy a satellite dish also for fixing to roof etc so that I can pick up free to air channels (i.e. BBC, ITV, CH4, Sky news etc). Would prefer to avoid monthly bills with Sky/Chorus. 

Please supply names/address/phone numbers of shops etc so that my Sat nav can bring me to the shop (Sat navs work by postal address input). 

Regards,


----------

